# Horus straps - never again!



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

Long story, short, I ordered a rubber strap from Horus to fit the 21mm lugs of my Seamaster Pro co-axial, a tough watch to fit. The strap finally arrived after 11 days but was a 20mm, although tagged as a 21. Over a month, I wrote to Horus' customer service one, twice, thrice and finally four times before receiving a reply. Said reply stated that "it's very difficult to determine a lug width", as if I don't know how to use calipers or to see if a strap fits or not. I responded, and for the last three days it's been radio silence again.

Note that this is not a cheap strap; it costs total of $131.75, and appears to be good quality. But how they've managed to stay in business with this level of "customer service" is unclear. In any event, I have no intention of ever giving them any more of my money and would advise others to be wary as well.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Suck. I've been dealing with a few customer "service" departments lately from various companies (not just watch related) and I hate when I get robotic answers to my questions or concerns. I mean, I don't expect expert-level knowledge out of these people, but I expect to receive the feeling that a real person read the question I typed out, had genuine thoughts and performed genuine actions, and then conveyed those in a response that made me feel okay.

The above scenario is incredibly rare these days.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Good to know. 

Luckily, there are lots of great strap vendors out there who do offer much better customer service whenever you need another strap. 

Good luck.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Hope you get this sorted out OP. If they continue to reply and answer oddly, why not file for a complaint and refund. Emphasizing your intention to return the item with the return shipment to be shouldered or a label to to be provided by the seller. If you paid via PP, a couple of pictures with a ruler showing the 20mm measurement would be a strong case together with a copy of your invoice/communications with the seller reflecting a 21mm order.


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

Very true, although contemplating the time wasted is daunting. I just spent an hour dealing with the "customer service" re. an expensive electric tootbrush which died after a few months. The price of our wonderful capitalist system, I suppose.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm impressed with Borealis straps, got an Isofrane look-alike for <50 USD, but takes a couple weeks to ship from Portugal.


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

Good suggestion, but the trick is to find 21mm straps which I don't think Borealis (or most companies) sell.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

You are correct! 20, 22, 24. Is 21 an oddball size?


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Even ZuluDiver only has one strap in 21mm: Sailcloth padded. Rubber Watch Straps


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

It’s not hard to shave .5mm off the sides of a strap


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

No, it's probably not, but why in the world should I have to do that after paying $130 for the wrong strap? Isn't the onus on the company that screwed up?


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes I would return it. Buy something made by Bonetto. If the 22mm won’t fit, give it a little trim.


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

Just curious- what was the attraction for this brand?


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Any strap >100 USD had better be made of actual skin of a celebrity perhaps.


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

I’m surprised you got them to email you back at all. I had a question about a strap and emailed twice. Crickets. I went ahead and ordered the strap and asked the same question in the order notes. Same response. Crickets. After 10 days and no tracking I emailed again to see if they were going to ship. Same response. The strap showed up and luckily worked but the C.S is horrible. The problem is the colors look so good and after you order a strap they start texting you discount codes. Still not gonna buy from them again.


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

The attraction to the brand was that Horus had a 21mm rubber strap that would fit my Seamaster. I have other high end rubber straps like Everest and Zealande, but they didn't have one that would fit.


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

Update: I bought a lovely, high-quality, water-resistant leather strap from Hirsch which fits like a dream. Oh, and at half the cost of the wrongly-sized Horus strap. Caveat emptor, I guess.


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Sweet. I have a Hirsch on one of my Breitlings. Quality strap.


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

Speaking of Breitlings, I have a Superocean Heritage '57 en route and am bouncing off the walls in anticipation!


----------

